# Spring Loaded Slip-Yolk



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

I wanted to know where or how I can get just the spring alone that is used to keep tention on the slip-yolk from coming out of the transmission .....


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

PM'd :thumbsup:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

And I wanted to know where i can buy slip yoke with spring for caddy 
Cheap and good..


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

a


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Well I hit up Lowlife hydraulics and asked them they told me I need a tension 3mm spring which can be purchased at about any hardware store ..... Good lookin Lowlife ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Well if your in Phoenix AZ there's a place called the drive shaft super store it off of the I 17 and lower Buckeye rd there number is 602 253-8006 they do your drive shafts for about 200 to 250 more or less balanced and ready to go ..... Give'm a call good peeps ! :thumbsup:


----------



## luisroberto (Oct 19, 2010)

or u can put a bolt on the trans n the slip.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Oct 26 2010, 11:40 PM~18919137
> *Well I hit up Lowlife hydraulics and asked them they told me I need a tension 3mm spring which can be purchased at about any hardware store ..... Good lookin Lowlife .....  :thumbsup:
> *


3 mm?????thats prety small inmteresiing topic


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

the homie big rich ..sent this to me 2 years ago..alot easier ot cheaper..but i have used both ..this one takes a little more skill...



































tack weld nut to tranny drill hole threw yoke run bolt threw and done..pretty straight forward.. make sure u mask threads w duct ape or something to keep slag off the tranny threads


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

but a regular duty spicer slip and spline will do and i can get a good spring..for about 50 butit enough to do 2 slips..ill post pics later on..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

it depends on how long ur shaft is cut down but u can use as much slip as u like..sometimes i cut 7 inches of spring on fixed rear ends or u can use full lengths of slip for adjustables rear end..i had this spring set up on my daily a 3/4 compressed for 3 yearsa to make sure the coils will take alot of stress and cycles than on my cars so i have tested this spring for years and the coating will not rust as long as u seal the cut end...


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Oct 27 2010, 10:28 AM~18921941
> *it depends on how long ur shaft is cut down but u can use as much slip as u like..sometimes i cut 7 inches of spring on fixed rear ends or u can use full lengths of slip for adjustables rear end..i had this spring set up on my daily a 3/4 compressed for 3 yearsa to make sure the coils will take alot of stress and cycles than on my cars so i have tested this spring for years and the coating will not rust as long as u seal the cut end...
> 
> 
> ...



What size spring is this 3MM?


----------



## luisroberto (Oct 19, 2010)

thats what i did to mine...theres another way to do it also similar to that but either one is good. u want to use a all metal lock nut that way it wont come undone.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Oct 27 2010, 11:39 AM~18922006
> *What size spring is this 3MM?
> *



lol u know how big 3 mm is..lol no theses are over 2 inch in diameter they may be that thick..but i get theses from a undisclosed location..lol :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luisroberto_@Oct 27 2010, 11:42 AM~18922025
> *thats what i did to mine...theres another way to do it also similar to that but either one is good. u want to use a all metal lock nut that way it wont come undone.
> *


whats the other way


----------



## luisroberto (Oct 19, 2010)

u weld the bolt on ur tranns and you drill the hole on the slip. u have to take off the u joint so that u can drill the hole the size of ur bolt. that way ur bold is turnining the same way the drive shaft.that will last longer.


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

The coil spring only needs to be strong enough to support the weight of the driveshaft (without the new slip welded in) to stop it falling out the transmission 3mm relates to the guage of the wire used to wind the coil LOL the ID (inside diameter) needs to be large enough to fit over the slip joint.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Oct 27 2010, 08:55 AM~18921687
> *the homie big rich ..sent this to me 2 years ago..alot easier ot cheaper..but i have used both ..this one takes a little more skill...
> 
> 
> ...


how long has that held up, those welds look horrible


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 30 2010, 10:33 PM~19463345
> *how long has that held up, those welds look horrible
> *


its not mine u use springs for now..


----------



## riotousone (Dec 24, 2008)

this is exactly my problem right now. just got my tranny rebuilt and put it in and my slip yolk drive shaft keeps slipping out. cant drive it. I need to know where i can get a spring a cheap and how to install it. How do i get it over the yolk to the slip area. Im from san diego CA. Newbie wit bought hopper.


----------



## colo64imp (Mar 30, 2009)

mine keeps fallin out to bro i need spring to


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## riotousone (Dec 24, 2008)

I just need a part number or name of the hardware store to get one from?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by riotousone_@Feb 15 2011, 12:23 PM~19875610
> *I just need a part number or name of the hardware store to get one from?
> *


Need one asap!


----------



## el kix (Jul 4, 2011)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> the homie big rich ..sent this to me 2 years ago..alot easier ot cheaper..but i have used both ..this one takes a little more skill...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you keep it from leaking once its on..


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Bought the slip setup with spring from black magic a few years back they may still have them


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Big Worm said:


> Well if your in Phoenix AZ there's a place called the drive shaft super store it off of the I 17 and lower Buckeye rd there number is 602 253-8006 they do your drive shafts for about 200 to 250 more or less balanced and ready to go ..... Give'm a call good peeps ! :thumbsup:


That's where I got mine with 13" of slip n it was the best investment ever DRIVE SHAFT SUPERSTORE


----------

